# Gaboon Viper



## TW (May 1, 2007)

Oh my god there was two of these at the West Midlands Safari park last week. What a snake! Couldnt beleive how well they camo in leaves! Meaty mothers too! Never really seen any venomous snakes up close but they had a king cobra too. Massive beasty!

Any keepers of them on here? Pics if you do..


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Not of what you have seen but I do have 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/dwa-species/53074-wdb-shed.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/dwa-species/52020-my-new-snake.html


Enjoy I do


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

those gaboons are serious vipers!!


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

I dont see what all the fuss is about with gabbys... never have!


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

PendleHog said:


> I dont see what all the fuss is about with gabbys... never have!


Best natural wild colours of any snakes imo, throw one onto some leaves or brushland and its almost invisible!! Thats why i like 'em atleast.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

well, they're not exactly a copperhead!:lol2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

PendleHog said:


> I dont see what all the fuss is about with gabbys... never have!


na nor do I really, everyone seems to love them, but I prefer Bitis nasticornis they are much nicer IMO, I still think they are nice snakes but they are overly hyped I recon.


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

how dare you :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:
Always loved gabbys got to be my fave of all vipers , the adder comes a close second alway had a soft spot for the adder


----------



## DragonKeeper (Jun 30, 2007)

gabbys are the best


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

I keep gab's relative.:grin1:

​


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

*o* said:


> I keep gab's relative.:grin1:​
> 
> 
> ​


they get my vote over gabs very nice *o*


----------



## DragonKeeper (Jun 30, 2007)

they are nice but not as nice and as well built as a gabby, its the king in my eyes


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

oi habu lets have less mocking of copperheads please, i think they are a massively underated snake purely because they are sometimes labeled as a beginner hot


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

hey, copperheads are among my favorite snakes in the world. i love 'em! i feel lucky to be able to live where they do. i rate them A-1!!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

beautiful!!!! with a personality to match.(at least for a pit-viper)


----------



## quik_silver_0707 (Jan 17, 2007)

*o* said:


> I keep gab's relative.:grin1:
> 
> ​


Whats this snake?


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

quik_silver_0707 said:


> Whats this snake?


rhinocerous rat snake.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

rhino viper


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

HABU said:


> beautiful!!!! with a personality to match.(at least for a pit-viper)


cool pic


----------



## DragonKeeper (Jun 30, 2007)

HABU said:


> hey, copperheads are among my favorite snakes in the world. i love 'em! i feel lucky to be able to live where they do. i rate them A-1!!


yah i agree, i bet my uncle dosnt but still


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i got a secret spot where i catch them.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

thats gonna be my first hot, copperheads are beautiful snakes, just because they are a beginer (sp) hot doesnt mean they are not hot, as Habu will tell you a bite bloody hurts


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

oh, a bite from most any hot will ruin your weekend, DEFINATELY!!:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Master_Of_Darkness (Sep 18, 2007)

*o* said:


> I keep gab's relative.:grin1:
> 
> ​



ive always thought Rhinocerous vipers are amazing! great colours!


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

I think there's only a few venemous snakes i'd even consider keeping and one would be a Gabby because they are cool!!:lol2:


----------

